# Help, I must be in England



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Well I must be. I just went outside and the wind is howling, it's bloody cold, the skies are angry with racing grey clouds, it's bloody cold (I know I am repeating myself but it is bloody cold) the sea looks like something off the coast of Yorkshire, it keeps raining so surely I must be in England? With apologies to the Bard:

Banquo:	My Lord, ‘tis a terrible night to be abroad.
Macbeth:	Or anywhere else for that matter. See the sky is red with the crash of thunderbolts, the clouds are formed into a thousand devilish faces, the wind cries like the howl of maddened wolves and it is raining human blood. What can this mean?
Banquo:	There’s an anticyclone over Ireland.
Macbeth:	Hear the raging of the storm. It’s so loud I can’t hear myself speak.
Banquo:	What did you say?
Macbeth:	I don’t know, I can’t hear myself speak


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Ah but we know the bad weather won´t last too long here in Spain, in England it could stay like that till May!

I´m taking a tip from Mrypg9´s granny and hibernating till it´s all over.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Ah but we know the bad weather won´t last too long here in Spain, in England it could stay like that till May!
> 
> I´m taking a tip from Mrypg9´s granny and hibernating till it´s all over.


I've been hibernating all my life until it's all over....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Apparently its going to be sunny on Saturday!?

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

But Saturday is a million miles away and I was so hoping to top up the tan I don't have by Wednesday...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Sunshine and showers here. Still warm though, but one drop of rain forecast and it is panic, panic,panic. The planes stop flying, the schools are closed and it is the main news head lines, it makes us northerners smile,

Hepa


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

jojo said:


> Apparently its going to be sunny on Saturday!?
> 
> Jo xxx


According to the local weather website it's going to be cold and raining through to at least Tuesday next week. BUT it will make me appreciate the warm days to come.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> According to the local weather website it's going to be cold and raining through to at least Tuesday next week. BUT it will make me appreciate the warm days to come.


Then we'll all be moaning cos its too hot! 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Then we'll all be moaning cos its too hot!
> 
> Jo xxx


speak for yourself!!


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

*Rain?*

Every day I checked the BBC weather forecast for Valencia, it forecast rain, sometimes heavy rain, in a few days' time. Not only did it never rain for the period I was there but days forecast as being cloudy never occurred, either.

However, it was very cold. The wind coming off the sea brought the temp down to near freezing. 

But cold is bearable, easily, when the sun shines so well.

Once again, a couple of pix to illustrate.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chrisnation said:


> Every day I checked the BBC weather forecast for Valencia, it forecast rain, sometimes heavy rain, in a few days' time. Not only did it never rain for the period I was there but days forecast as being cloudy never occurred, either.
> 
> However, it was very cold. The wind coming off the sea brought the temp down to near freezing.
> 
> ...


the BBC is notoriously wrong for this area..........

Denia, yesterday

although this isn't a pic of the beach, there was even snow there!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

They were also wrong for the part of Surrey I lived in. I often wondered if they ever bothered the window....


----------

